# Проблема с wpa supplicant

## Lawyer_Roger

Здравствуйте, подскажите как решить проблему. 

Установил генту по хэндбуку.

Загружаю систему и не коннектится подключение к wifi

Wpa_supplicant ставился при установке системы.

При первой загрузке консоль выводила сообщение:

```
 /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf doesn't exist
```

Тогда я решил создать директорию:

```
mkdir -p /etc/wpa_supplicant/
```

Далее создал файл wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
nano -w /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

В wpa_supplicant.conf прописал следующее:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

ssid="НАЗВАНИЕ ТОЧКИ ДОСТУПА"

psk="ПАРОЛЬ ТОЧКИ ДОСТУПА"

priority=5

}

```

Перезагрузил компьютер.

В итоге теперь консоль выводит сообщение:

```
start-stop-daemon: /sbin/wpa_supplicant does not exist
```

Wifi соответственно так и не работает.

Команда wpa_cli тоже не работает.

В файле /etc/conf.d/net так же указал:

```
modules="wpa_supplicant
```

Но ничего не помогло.

```
start-stop-daemon: /sbin/wpa_supplicant does not exist
```

Что можно сделать? Компьютер ноутбук вай фай ему необходим. Можно конечно сделать подключение через Ethernet, но это временная мера.

----------

## Lawyer_Roger

Видимо при установке gentoo я все таки что- то сделал не так.

Видимо Wpa_supplicant был не установлен, но данные о нем внесены в конфигурацию системы.

В итоге попытался:

```
emerge --ask net-wireless/wpa_supplicant
```

Emerge выдает что требуется 11 изменений в конфигурационные файлы. 

Выполняю:

```
emerge --ask app-portage/cfg-update
```

Cfg-update установился. С его помощью обновляю конфигурационные файлы, вроде portage перестал ругаться на требование обновлений конфигурационных файлов.

Пробую повторно:

```
emerge --ask net-wireless/wpa_supplicant
```

Компьютер начинает ставить 153 пакета (!!!), оставляю на ночь. 

Утром выясняется, что установка не удалась, проблемы при установке rust.

Решил обновить @world:

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse @world
```

Началась установка 154 пакетов, тоже оставляю на ночь.

Утром опять вижу сообщение об ошибке:

```
ERROR: dev-lang/rust-1.53.0: :gentoo failed (compile phase): (no error message)
```

В чем может быть причина такой ошибки и как исправить?

В дженту да и в линуксах не шарю, так сказать первый опыт. Нашел тол ко что rust очень прожорлив до памяти и игнорирует MAKEOPTS в файле make.conf.

А у меня компьютер старый с 4gb RAM и процессором Intel Pentium P6200.

----------

## spica

По умолчанию раст собирается из исходников, ему требуется 12 гигабайт места на диске.

есть альтернатива, rust-bin - уже собраный бинарный пакет

Надо вручную установить rust-bin

```
emerge -av1 rust-bin
```

 тогда portage запомнит что раст уже есть и можно продолжить вытягивать wpa_supplicant

Если это ноутбук то я бы порекомендовал net-misc/networkmanager

----------

## Lawyer_Roger

 *spica wrote:*   

> По умолчанию раст собирается из исходников, ему требуется 12 гигабайт места на диске.
> 
> есть альтернатива, rust-bin - уже собраный бинарный пакет
> 
> Надо вручную установить rust-bin
> ...

 

Спасибо за ответ, сейчас выполняется emerge @preserved-rebuild после обновления @world.

На диске памяти 320Гб. Своп 16гб. А вот оперативной памяти всего 4гб. Слышал что раст прожорлив именно к оперативе.

Если сейчас опять вылетит ошибка, то попробую поставить из бинарника.

----------

## Einstok_Fair

Не надо собирать на самом устройстве. Собери на мощной машине и потом установи собранные бинарные пакеты.

----------

## Lawyer_Roger

После установки бинарного rust удалось установить wpa_supplicant.

WiFi работает, интернет есть (проверил командой ping google.ru), но в консоле при загрузке компьютера пишется WARNING: wlp3s0 started, but is inactive.

----------

